
AI100: One Hundred Year Study on Artificial Intelligence - fitzwatermellow
https://ai100.stanford.edu/
======
dj-wonk
Is there a history of similar efforts (albeit in different topic areas)?

------
dschiptsov
In order to have intelligence, not just pattern recognition, systems must have
analog of emotions.

~~~
dj-wonk
Do you think emotion is necessary for all (not just human) intelligence? Or do
you think emotional intelligence merely is one form of intelligence? Or
perhaps it helps other forms? How do you define (what do you mean by)
intelligence?

I would be more inclined to agree with your statement if it was restated as
"In order to act in a human-like way, systems probably need an analog of human
emotions."

~~~
techdragon
Just incase anyone fails to spot the implications of AI without emotions, we
already have examples of non artificial intelligent sentient beings without
the "emotion" of empathy, we call them psychopaths and sociopaths

I'd like non sociopath/psychopath AI please. Doesn't seem too much to ask for
considering the possible fallout.

~~~
dschiptsov
This is nonsense. They do have emotions. Hunger is one of them. Self-
preservation is another. Pain is also very important.

------
aheilbut
Someone knows something about how to get sustainable research funding.

~~~
Animats
No, Horowitz, who set this up and heads Microsoft Research, is paying for
this. Or at least a lot of this.

Horowitz has a decent track record. If this were a Paul Allen initiative, it
wouldn't end well.

------
la6470
Committees .... Bleh

